

What TDD Is and Is Not - lgunsch
http://www.daedtech.com/what-tdd-is-and-is-not

======
lgunsch
Another benefit of TDD is that it avoids generalizing by reasoning. Instead,
it does generalization by example. Its not top-down, nor is it bottom-up; its
programming from known-to-unknown.

